# I've just got my..



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

...100TH POST!


Do I get a cake?


----------



## Ravellian (Aug 17, 2009)

Here ya go:


----------



## regressivetransphobe (May 16, 2011)

Let's hide post counts.


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

Ravellian said:


> Here ya go:


Beautiful!


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> Here ya go:


YES! Thank you!


----------



## Kopachris (May 31, 2010)

The cake is a lie. You can still get free grief counseling, though.


----------



## An Die Freude (Apr 23, 2011)

Nooooo......


----------



## Polednice (Sep 13, 2009)

regressivetransphobe said:


> Let's hide post counts.


Why, are you ashamed?


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

An Die Freude said:


> ...100TH POST!
> 
> Do I get a cake?


Yes, and you got promoted to "Senior Member". 

Congratulations!!


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Ravellian said:


> Here ya go:


Hey! Why didn't I get a Schumann cake when I hit 100 posts? Huh?


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

The Schumann cake is for 1000 posts! (shhh, don't tell Catboy...gonna start a senseless posting rampage)


----------



## Klavierspieler (Jul 16, 2011)

Do I get Schumann cake?


----------

